# In the process of buying a garden tractor...



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I'm in the process of buying a garden tractor (small 21 HP) and some implements. The sale include the garden tractor (12 years old) and the following implements:

turning plow
cultivator
disk (tandem)
46" front blade
seeder / spreader
25# wheel weights
tire chains

All of this for $600.00...I think this is a great deal...what say you?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

No pictures?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

My jealousy knows no bounds. Where's the tractor porn?!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Are you referring to an actual tractor or a riding lawnmower. It looks like a steal. The cheapest riding lawnmower is about $1,000 so if its a tractor. 

Only thing is the age. If its a good brand you should be able to get parts.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

It is listed as a Huskee garden tractor, but to me it looks like a lawn mower on Steroids...14 gears (7 low and 7 high). The disk looks like it may have been used once or twice and the rest of the implements look like they have been used 1 time or not at all. The tire chains are still sealed in the original box. I will try to get some pix up, but it may be a few days.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Shoot, for that price the engine could be a mess and still worth it. We just sold a ten year old basic riding lawnmower for $600.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Power take off? Or are the implements used by dragging.

So I did do some research. And. It appears this brand was once sold at tractor supply. And it was owned by a company formerly called white. Now I believe MTD http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTD_Products

Google is nice. I read some reviews also. I think one said about it being a good company but a cheaper level "brand"


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes. My God in Heaven, YES...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

MTD was sold by Lowes for quite a while. Since one of the saleskids at Lowes revealed to me that for such machines they use spare parts from Amazon, you'll want to go straight online when you need plugs, etc.


----------

